# Bag-Limit für Wolfsbarsch bleibt bestehen



## ragbar (17. März 2021)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...
Da man Angler in diesen Zeiten so schön dissen kann,wird das BL eher weiter zementiert,aber gleichzeitig notleidenden Berufs(schlepp)fischern die Ouote erhöht. Ich bin da leider pessimistisch.Heute,wo doch schon das Haarshampoo als vegan deklariert werden muß, so hip`n`woke.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. März 2021)

Moin,

ein Baglimit von 2 Fischen , die von der Größe her in etwa dem Zander entsprechen - also ein guter Fisch 3,4, Pfund oder ( deutlich ) mehr ausfweist...

Also ein Baglimit pro Angler und Tag von 2 großen Raubfischen zum Eigenbedarf - ist zu wenig?

Echt jetzt ?

Oder geht es wieder um das negative "Verhältnis" von Anglern und Fischern generell?

R.S.

Ich vermute mal ganz keck, dass der ein oder andere die Fische teuer verkaufen würde, wenn es die Maßregelung nicht gäbe?!


----------



## Rheinangler (17. März 2021)

Ehrlich gesagt ist es aber doch schon ok, wenn man von den edlen Fischen 2 Stück pro Tag mitnehmen darf. In NL ist C+R gerne gesehen, d.h. man kann auch nach dem zweiten noch in Ruhe weiter fischen oder auch darauf warten, bis der richtige Mitnehmfisch rauskommt. So kennt man es ja auch aus dem Süßwasser, wenn man auf Zander geht z.B..


----------

